# Piano competitions?



## Alkan (Jun 30, 2018)

There are a lot of internet Youtube videos of advanced music students competing in international venues (Chopin, Tchaikovsky, Cliburn & many more). I like watching them, preliminaries through finals. Anyone else?

If there is any interest, I can share links, etc.


----------

